# What did APC do to get banned?



## The Last Stand (Apr 14, 2021)

Since people are asking whether APC was permanently suspended and why, the answer is yes. And because of being unbearable towards Null over thread deletion.



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/corbindallasmultipass-memorial-thread.30974/page-496#post-8774156
		




			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/corbindallasmultipass-memorial-thread.30974/page-497#post-8774612
		


And, no, he is not coming back. He went too far.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Apr 14, 2021)

1) again?
2) I can't see whatever is behind those links


----------



## Chiri (Apr 14, 2021)

I think you linked the wrong thread there. Unless there's some True and Honest board I'm unaware of.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 14, 2021)

APC's email:



> Hey, I failed to see how what I said was that far off from what you said regarding deindexing. I'm sorry I don't remember the exact details on 2 year old cow drama for a lolcow like CRP I do not care about. I'm not a tech guy I don't know what deindexing means, I assume it means you can't find it on google?
> No offense was meant to you and I wasn't trying to "undermine the site", why would I do that when I'm in the middle of making my longest OP ever and working on another 2?
> Said this before and you still seem to not believe me that I'm not working against the site in anyway, I promise.
> 
> I just want to contribute to your site and I was bringing up history people don't know or don't remember. Sorry I overstated it.



Null's response.



> You're an extremely duplicitous cunt and I cannot fucking stand you.
> 
> 
> On one hand, you say you play nice and send me weird DMs to try and establish some sort of direct ban appeal system for every layer of penalty I have to apply to your account after you aggravate the ever-living fuck out of everyone.
> ...


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 14, 2021)

He was banned for negrating Josh.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Apr 14, 2021)

Chiri said:


> I think you linked the wrong thread there. Unless there's some True and Honest board I'm unaware of.


The 3 people I can see who stickered that response are all true and honest (and everyone who agreed with me isn't), so I'm guessing that's a yes.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Apr 14, 2021)

Rusty Crab said:


> The 3 people I can see who stickered that response are all true and honest, so I'm guessing there is.


Yep, you have to have a faggy green banner to be able to see the Corbin thread.


----------



## Just A Butt (Apr 14, 2021)

why didn't you just link the original posts?


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ska-images-from-2015.88738/post-8773949
		



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ska-images-from-2015.88738/post-8774134


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 14, 2021)

Chiri said:


> I think you linked the wrong thread there. Unless there's some True and Honest board I'm unaware of.


There is, the whole thing is a gigantic circlejerk. One of the biggest threads behind the T&H paywall is for making fun of other KF users because apparently most of the paypigs don't have the decency to call someone a faggot to their face. I wish Null would make the whole thing public.



Just A Butt said:


> why didn't you just link the original posts?
> 
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ska-images-from-2015.88738/post-8773949
> ...


Because @The Last Stand is a literal nigger.


----------



## OJ Simpson (Apr 14, 2021)

Good riddance to the faggot. Takes this forum shit way too seriously.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 14, 2021)

And here comes the faggy grave dancing, right on schedule.


----------



## kūhaku (Apr 14, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> There is, the whole thing is a gigantic circlejerk. One of the biggest threads behind the T&H paywall is for making fun of other KF users because apparently most of the paypigs don't have the decency to call someone a faggot to their face. I wish Null would make the whole thing public.


Should make a TSIC thread with everyone that was made fun of, and ping them with screenshots of the posts made in the hidden board, so it really will be directly to their faces


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Apr 14, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> And here comes the faggy grave dancing, right on schedule.


So we lose APC but get stuck with the pencil dick who really wants everyone know how tough he is for saying stupid and getting visited by the feds for it.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Apr 14, 2021)

Being a leaf who needed to be raked.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Apr 14, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> And here comes the faggy grave dancing, right on schedule.


As is tradition.

@Florence


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Apr 14, 2021)

cringe, cope and seethe...


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Apr 14, 2021)

I wonder what OP he was working on. I like his Mike from PA thread so I was looking forward to it.


----------



## Florence (Apr 14, 2021)

Knight of the Rope said:


> As is tradition.
> 
> @Florence


Do I know you?


----------



## Rotollo 2 (Apr 14, 2021)

top ten moments that changed anime forever


----------



## Pargon (Apr 14, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> And here comes the faggy grave dancing, right on schedule.


Fuck off, you're just bitter no one missed you the first time you got vanned.

Neck yourself, narc.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 14, 2021)

Since people are asking whether APC was permanently suspended and why, the answer is yes. And because of being unbearable towards Null over thread deletion.



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/corbindallasmultipass-memorial-thread.30974/page-496#post-8774156
		




			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/corbindallasmultipass-memorial-thread.30974/page-497#post-8774612
		


And, no, he is not coming back. He went too far.


----------



## OJ Simpson (Apr 14, 2021)

While we're here, anybody know what happened to José Mourinho? Noticed he was gone one day and never saw a reason.


----------



## Gone Ham (Apr 14, 2021)

God save null, because he’s the only one who can


----------



## Chiri (Apr 14, 2021)

Rotollo 2 said:


> View attachment 2088042
> top ten moments that changed anime forever


The one tophat on the first post is what really makes this a perfect screencap.


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Apr 14, 2021)

OJ Simpson said:


> While we're here, anybody know what happened to José Mourinho? Noticed he was gone one day and never saw a reason.


He's man90000009nam, he's just been changing his name alot.


----------



## Florence (Apr 14, 2021)

OJ Simpson said:


> While we're here, anybody know what happened to José Mourinho? Noticed he was gone one day and never saw a reason.


@man90000009nam


----------



## Prester John (Apr 14, 2021)

Rotollo 2 said:


> View attachment 2088042
> top ten moments that changed anime forever


The hat rating is probably what did it.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Apr 14, 2021)

Florence said:


> @man90000009nam


So if I pony up 20 bucks crypto, I can give myself a new funny name, or is that a janny only magic power?



Anyhow the real José Mourinho, the manager, not the artist former known as, janny, is a crybaby loser.


----------



## Gone Ham (Apr 14, 2021)

As much as I kinda hated his guts, I’m going to miss the prick. Dude was always nice(ish) and was consistently funny. Rest In Peace APC.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Apr 14, 2021)

UnimportantFarmer said:


> So if I pony up 20 bucks crypto, I can give myself a new funny name, or is that a janny only magic power?


What? No, you can change it any time you want in settings, bro. You only need to wait at least a month between successive changes.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Apr 14, 2021)

Exist


----------



## Florence (Apr 14, 2021)

You can be gifted supporter status as well.

The fact that nobody’s bothered to do it for you plebs is pretty revealing, though.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Apr 14, 2021)

Knight of the Rope said:


> What? No, you can change it any time you want in settings, bro. You only need to wait at least a month between successive changes.


Thanks man, found the setting, but what I have is alright, doesn't really matter. Some other forum I was on, only had name changes if you begged the jannies. An oddity with that place, a motorbike forum, is the main janny is now a tranny, a literal tranny janny, and he didn't seem the type. Bad water in some places.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 14, 2021)

Megaroad 2012 said:


> So we lose APC but get stuck with the pencil dick who really wants everyone know how tough he is for saying stupid and getting visited by the feds for it.


I'm just as disappointed as the rest of you.


Pargon said:


> Fuck off, you're just bitter no one missed you the first time you got vanned.
> 
> Neck yourself, narc.


Why yes how could you tell


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Apr 14, 2021)

@Florence he can't hear you, man.


----------



## draggs (Apr 14, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> And here comes the faggy grave dancing, right on schedule.


Lol nigger just walk away from the screen


----------



## likeacrackado (Apr 14, 2021)

APC's autism flew too close to Null's sandy vagina.


----------



## Florence (Apr 14, 2021)

Knight of the Rope said:


> View attachment 2088108
> 
> @Florence he can't hear you, man.


He’s got an ego the size of the Hindenburg, he’ll be logging in sooner or later. And when he does, he’s gonna have a whole bunch of useless notifications clogging up his inbox.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 14, 2021)

draggs said:


> Lol nigger just walk away from the screen


Why


----------



## millais (Apr 14, 2021)

What is the splinter site they are referring to?


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Apr 14, 2021)

UnimportantFarmer said:


> Thanks man, found the setting, but what I have is alright, doesn't really matter. Some other forum I was on, only had name changes if you begged the jannies. An oddity with that place, a motorbike forum, is the main janny is now a tranny, a literal tranny janny, and he didn't seem the type. Bad water in some places.


A tranny janny who works on trannies?


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 14, 2021)

Since people are asking whether APC was permanently suspended and why, the answer is yes. And because of being unbearable towards Null over thread deletion.



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/corbindallasmultipass-memorial-thread.30974/page-496#post-8774156
		




			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/corbindallasmultipass-memorial-thread.30974/page-497#post-8774612
		


And, no, he is not coming back. He went too far.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 14, 2021)

Florence said:


> He’s got an ego the size of the Hindenburg, he’ll be logging in sooner or later. And when he does, he’s gonna have a whole bunch of useless notifications clogging up his inbox.


How exactly is he supposed to view his notifications when he's banned?


----------



## draggs (Apr 14, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> Why


Why not


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 14, 2021)

draggs said:


> Why not


Don't feel like it, I guess.


----------



## Brigada (Apr 14, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> How exactly is he supposed to view his notifications when he's banned?


A precaution for APCs inevitable unban.


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Apr 14, 2021)

millais said:


> What is the splinter site they are referring to?











						Asperger's & Autism Forum
					

Autism Forums is a friendly discussion forum for Autism, Asperger's Syndrome, High Functioning Autism, PDD-NOS, and related conditions. Have Aspergers? On the Autism spectrum? Join us!




					www.autismforums.com
				





SIGSEGV said:


> How exactly is he supposed to view his notifications when he's banned?


You can't view yout notifications when you are perma'd?


----------



## Gone Ham (Apr 14, 2021)

Rest In Peace APC.


----------



## Florence (Apr 14, 2021)

Told ya.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 14, 2021)

Coolie said:


> Asperger's & Autism Forum
> 
> 
> Autism Forums is a friendly discussion forum for Autism, Asperger's Syndrome, High Functioning Autism, PDD-NOS, and related conditions. Have Aspergers? On the Autism spectrum? Join us!
> ...


No, you can't view anything if you're perma'd. You can't even log out, you have to clear your cookies.
ETA: this applies to temporary bans, too.


----------



## White Devil (Apr 14, 2021)

I'm glad that annoying faggot is finally gone for good.


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Apr 14, 2021)

millais said:


> What is the splinter site they are referring to?


Onion Farms.


----------



## draggs (Apr 14, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> Don't feel like it, I guess.


Are you awkchoolly a masochist who likes faggy grave dancing? 

Lol poor @Arm Pit Cream being a desperate lonely autist frontin as an internet badass ain't what it used to be 

Mossad wins again


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 14, 2021)

draggs said:


> Are you a masochist who likes faggy grave dancing


No I just like shitposting.


----------



## draggs (Apr 14, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> No I just like shitposting.


Dont doubt that

But still doubt overall


----------



## FakeNewsAnchor (Apr 14, 2021)

F my nigga


----------



## Ruin (Apr 14, 2021)

Sneed.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Apr 14, 2021)

millais said:


> What is the splinter site they are referring to?


Just minor onion growers, not strong and hardy farmers of Kiwis.


----------



## Occam's Spork (Apr 14, 2021)

He'll be back and will have learned nothing at all, or will have decided his best course of action is to ramp up being an annoying fag to 11 and will keep getting banned just like Tuscan did. I noticed a pattern with APC, aside from his blatantly obvious baitposting. The stupid leaf fuckwad _thrives_ on negative attention, so him getting his account banned in this stupid manner was an inevitability. 

Aside from wishing his stupid ass would die under a bookmobile piloted by a drunken left wing rabbinical zionist, I can only hope he'll just stay leg pit cream at onion farms from now on. 

He could be insightful and at times darkly amusing, but I'm not at all surprised this ended how it did. 

DO NOT COME BACK YOU FUCKING MORON. Your particular brand of egotistical narcissistic autism burns brighter than any 10 lolcattle on this site, and only people who are in it for more than the laughs will mourn your absence.


----------



## j666 (Apr 14, 2021)

Occam's Spork said:


> He'll be back and will have learned nothing at all, or will have decided his best course of action is to ramp up being an annoying fag to 11 and will keep getting banned just like Tuscan did. I noticed a pattern with APC, aside from his blatantly obvious baitposting. The stupid leaf fuckwad _thrives_ on negative attention, so him getting his account banned in this stupid manner was an inevitability.
> 
> Aside from wishing his stupid ass would die under a bookmobile piloted by a drunken left wing rabbinical zionist, I can only hope he'll just stay leg pit cream at onion farms from now on.
> 
> ...


lol calm down


----------



## Gone Ham (Apr 14, 2021)

Occam's Spork said:


> He'll be back and will have learned nothing at all, or will have decided his best course of action is to ramp up being an annoying fag to 11 and will keep getting banned just like Tuscan did. I noticed a pattern with APC, aside from his blatantly obvious baitposting. The stupid leaf fuckwad _thrives_ on negative attention, so him getting his account banned in this stupid manner was an inevitability.
> 
> Aside from wishing his stupid ass would die under a bookmobile piloted by a drunken left wing rabbinical zionist, I can only hope he'll just stay leg pit cream at onion farms from now on.
> 
> ...


God, take a Prozac holy shit.


----------



## KateHikes14 (Apr 14, 2021)

Rest in power 
Also lol at answering your own question in the thread instead of just making a forum discussion post.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 14, 2021)

Since people are asking whether APC was permanently suspended and why, the answer is yes. And because of being unbearable towards Null over thread deletion.



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/corbindallasmultipass-memorial-thread.30974/page-496#post-8774156
		




			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/corbindallasmultipass-memorial-thread.30974/page-497#post-8774612
		


And, no, he is not coming back. He went too far.


----------



## JimiHendrix (Apr 14, 2021)

who the fuck is apc


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 14, 2021)

JimiHendrix said:


> who the fuck is apc


He died of ligma.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Apr 14, 2021)

I hope one day I piss Null off and instead of deciding to keep my head low and stay out of his way I have a high enough IQ to decide to directly antagonize him.


----------



## JimiHendrix (Apr 14, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> He died of ligma.



i thought you were in a concentration camp.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 14, 2021)

JimiHendrix said:


> i thought you were in a concentration camp.


Sugondese nuts lol


----------



## fine tooth comb (Apr 14, 2021)

josh is very emotional you will have to excuse him, make sure you buy more sonichu coins haha zap to the extreme xD


----------



## draggs (Apr 14, 2021)

The cream metastasized and spread throughout his body. Every organ, infectulated. F


----------



## Occam's Spork (Apr 14, 2021)

j666 said:


> lol calm down





Gone Ham said:


> God, take a Prozac holy shit.


Sorry, some people just rub me the wrong way, and APC was one of them. I stand by every word in that post. I'm more than glad that halfwit is permabanned.


----------



## Bec (Apr 14, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> He was banned for negrating Josh.


unironically what might have been the last straw.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m just here to laugh at retards, why do so many people care about this arm pit cream fella?
Damn kids now-a-days with your blah blah get off my lawn!
Oh man I’m drunk.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 14, 2021)

Occam's Spork said:


> some people just rub me


lol faggot


----------



## vulg (Apr 14, 2021)

watching APC's detractors get into a tizzy was part of the fun unfortunately.


----------



## Occam's Spork (Apr 14, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> lol faggot


Whatever man, enjoy picking up the cigarette butts at onion farms.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 14, 2021)

Occam's Spork said:


> He'll be back and will have learned nothing at all, or will have decided his best course of action is to ramp up being an annoying fag to 11 and will keep getting banned just like Tuscan did. I noticed a pattern with APC, aside from his blatantly obvious baitposting. The stupid leaf fuckwad _thrives_ on negative attention, so him getting his account banned in this stupid manner was an inevitability.
> 
> Aside from wishing his stupid ass would die under a bookmobile piloted by a drunken left wing rabbinical zionist, I can only hope he'll just stay leg pit cream at onion farms from now on.
> 
> ...


Were you on the MAGATRAIN? That's the only explanation I can come up with for this excessive amount of seething.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Apr 14, 2021)

I think Jewsh's mental state is getting worse, he gets offended over the slightest things. If what APC said wasn't true then just show that he's wrong instead of giving him the banhammer


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 14, 2021)

Occam's Spork said:


> Whatever man, enjoy picking up the cigarette butts at onion farms.


What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Rich Evans Apologist (Apr 14, 2021)

vulgar said:


> watching APC's detractors get into a tizzy was part of the fun unfortunately.


Well, keep your eyes on this thread as they all insist that they would've told him off if he were still here because he was crampin' their very important intellectual expulsions a-and it's not th-that they're afraid of someone getting mad at them on the internet, they were just busy y-you see really

People take this shit way too seriously. He's probably gone for good now unless he socks (it'll be obvious) -- but it's the internet, man. Who fucking cares


----------



## Bec (Apr 14, 2021)

Patriarchy said:


> josh is very emotional you will have to excuse him, make sure you buy more sonichu coins haha zap to the extreme xD


remember when he came into the v tuber thread and started sperging out at everyone
epic win from based josh


----------



## draggs (Apr 14, 2021)

Rich Evans Apologist said:


> Well, keep your eyes on this thread as they all insist that they would've told him off if he were still here because he was crampin' their very important intellectual expulsions a-and it's not th-that they're afraid of someone getting mad at them on the internet, they were just busy y-you see really
> 
> People take this shit way too seriously. He's probably gone for good now unless he socks (it'll be obvious) -- but it's the internet, man. Who fucking cares


I t-told him off t-to his e-face it was very s-scary b-but I think it h-helped me with my s-s-s-stut-stutter and c-crippling s-s-soshul a-a-anx-anxiety


----------



## Rich Evans Apologist (Apr 14, 2021)

draggs said:


> I t-told him off t-to his e-face it was very s-scary b-but I think it h-helped me with my s-s-s-stut-stutter and c-crippling s-s-soshul a-a-anx-anxiety


proud of you hon


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 14, 2021)

Since people are asking whether APC was permanently suspended and why, the answer is yes. And because of being unbearable towards Null over thread deletion.



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/corbindallasmultipass-memorial-thread.30974/page-496#post-8774156
		




			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/corbindallasmultipass-memorial-thread.30974/page-497#post-8774612
		


And, no, he is not coming back. He went too far.


----------



## Bec (Apr 14, 2021)

Occam's Spork said:


> Whatever man, enjoy picking up the cigarette butts at onion farms.


----------



## Bugs_Galore (Apr 14, 2021)

APC was an interesting guy. He was certainly capable of contributing good content occasionally when he dialed the tism down a few notches. I think his problem is that he just never stopped posting. His account is literally just an endless stream of his thoughts plastered all over the forum. Whatever came to his mind was instantly translated into a post. I think a good rule of thumb is to only post when you have something insightful to add to the conversation.

It finally caught up to him when he decided to talk shit about the literal owner of the site. I'm not going to sit here and fellate Jersh, Our dear leader has just any many faults as any other person but you have to at least acknowledge how much he goes through to keep this site running. I mean for fucks sake the man has had to move to a Russian shithole and subsist of off begging for crypto to fend off the constant torrent of litigation coming from everything from crazed troons to entire international governments.

As far as I'm concerned the man has earned the right to sperg out in the v-tuber thread.


----------



## No Exit (Apr 14, 2021)

This is definitively the worst thread I've read on this site.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 14, 2021)

Bugs_Galore said:


> As far as I'm concerned the man has earned the right to sperg out in the v-tuber thread.


And we have the right to make fun of him for it.


----------



## Love Machine (Apr 14, 2021)

Lol we actually need a thread on this?


----------



## JethroTullamore (Apr 14, 2021)

NIGGER!


----------



## Bec (Apr 14, 2021)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Lol we actually need a thread on this?


I mean people kept asking why.
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## PeriodicTrouble (Apr 14, 2021)

I'm going to miss his posts about Hunter Avallone in the Breadtube thread. It made me laugh so much like Hunter having 0 viewers on his stream or the tweet talking about people sleeping on his content.


----------



## ComeoutandJULAY (Apr 14, 2021)

APC struck me as a poster who was bursting with so much potential yet kept shooting himself in the foot at every turn. Like Null said, he was capable of making good posts, but I don't know why he couldn't just _stick_ to making those good posts. I swear, with people like him there's _always_ some sort of catch—I guess talent and being batshit insane really do go hand in hand after all.

I'm not mad, just disappointed.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Apr 14, 2021)

Bugs_Galore said:


> PC was an interesting guy. He was certainly capable of contributing good content occasionally when he dialed the tism down a few notches. I think his problem is that he just never stopped posting. His account is literally just an endless stream of his thoughts plastered all over the forum. Whatever came to his mind was instantly translated into a post. I think a good rule of thumb is to only post when you have something insightful to add to the conversation.


He said he always had a tab open and that's why he was always on here, makes me think he might have gotten addicted to the site


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Apr 14, 2021)

Gone Ham said:


> As much as I kinda hated his guts, I’m going to miss the prick. Dude was always nice(ish) and was consistently funny. Rest In Peace APC.


He always felt like someone who stops taking their meds. For awhile everything is fine but after awhile you know something is off and you find them arguing with your change jar and have to call the cops to get them out of your house.


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Apr 14, 2021)

Bland Crumbs said:


> He always felt like someone who stops taking their meds. For awhile everything is fine but after awhile you know something is off and you find them arguing with your change jar and have to call the cops to get them out of your house.


He would get genuinely angry at users over some random post and then go onto their profiles to fight with them.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 14, 2021)

I didn't even realize he was gone.


----------



## vulg (Apr 14, 2021)

Bland Crumbs said:


> He always felt like someone who stops taking their meds. For awhile everything is fine but after awhile you know something is off and you find them arguing with your change jar and have to call the cops to get them out of your house.


I'm sympathetic to Null's predicament of having to be a site-wide Janny, but I always appreciate high energy schizo posting. The more this site becomes like a virtual Bedlam the more happy I am.


----------



## FEETLOAF (Apr 14, 2021)

Big Bad Wart said:


> You can't view yout notifications when you are perma'd?


You can't even log in. You even have to do some fuckery just to get past the "UR FUCKIN BANNED NIGGER" message and view the site as a guest again because you can't fuckin log OUT either.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Apr 14, 2021)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> View attachment 2088360
> 
> I didn't even realize he was gone.


Man, Canadians, am I right?

NIGGER!

I am really drunk.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 14, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> Man, Canadians, am I right?
> 
> NIGGER!
> 
> I am really drunk.


*

*


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 14, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> *View attachment 2088400*





APC, after his last post.


----------



## Pargon (Apr 14, 2021)

Null can have all my BAT if he finds a way to weaponize banning Thunderdome posters in such a way that doing so actually causes them to die.


----------



## Youtube Celery (Apr 14, 2021)

For every good thread or post APC made there were five times as many bait/schizo posts, something about typewriters and monkeys springs to mind.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 14, 2021)

Since people are asking whether APC was permanently suspended and why, the answer is yes. And because of being unbearable towards Null over thread deletion.



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/corbindallasmultipass-memorial-thread.30974/page-496#post-8774156
		




			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/corbindallasmultipass-memorial-thread.30974/page-497#post-8774612
		


And, no, he is not coming back. He went too far.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Apr 14, 2021)

Pargon said:


> Null can have all my BAT if he finds a way to weaponize banning Thunderdome posters in such a way that doing so actually causes them to die.


>Wanting forum users of a sub-section to actually die
lol I can see you're totally not mad at all.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 14, 2021)

Pargon said:


> Null can have all my BAT if he finds a way to weaponize banning Thunderdome posters in such a way that doing so actually causes them to die.


I would actually consider installing Brave if Josh did this.


----------



## Radical Cadre (Apr 14, 2021)

Wait a second. You can be the "correct answer" in your own question thread?

_*What!?*_


----------



## Pargon (Apr 14, 2021)

SSF2T Old User said:


> >Wanting forum users of a sub-section to actually die
> lol I can see you're totally not mad at all.


Politics both internal and external are anti-fun and have no place here and users up to and including the administrator have recently acknowledged it. If you believe otherwise you are a redditor in all but name only, a couch masturbator, or both.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 14, 2021)

Pargon said:


> Politics both internal and external are anti-fun and have no place here and users up to and including the administrator have recently acknowledged it. If you believe otherwise you are a redditor in all but name only, a couch masturbator, or both.


Settle down there @Kirito.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Apr 14, 2021)

Pargon said:


> Politics both internal and external are anti-fun and have no place here and users up to and including the administrator have recently acknowledged it. If you believe otherwise you are a redditor in all but name only, a couch masturbator, or both.


Speak for yourself

The Derek Chauvin Trial megathread has been the most fun I've ever had so far on here.


----------



## Radical Cadre (Apr 14, 2021)

If we all died I would laugh.


----------



## Nobunaga (Apr 14, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> I would actually consider installing Brave if Josh did this.


>announcing that you dont use jewsh 1# product
Pretty brave of you


----------



## Account (Apr 14, 2021)

Fly too close to the sun, and...
Didn't really care about APC, and there were times him riling people up was funny and when it was gay.
Anyone who does smug oldfag-posting though should be _persona non grata_ from the internet (_especially_ when you get your oldfag facts wrong) so the ban was justified.


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Apr 14, 2021)

Pargon said:


> If you believe otherwise you are a redditor in all but name only, a couch masturbator, or both.


I am all three.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Apr 14, 2021)

Lol, but seriously who?


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 14, 2021)

A lot of people asked, here's your answer. Discuss.


----------



## Postal Pippa (Apr 14, 2021)

Hopefully unlike The Fool, the thread where he was murdered stays around.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 14, 2021)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Lol, but seriously who?


Sugma


----------



## Coffee Shits (Apr 14, 2021)

But will he beat @{o}P II's sock record?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 14, 2021)

Coffee Shits said:


> But will he beat @{o}P II's sock record?


Only time will tell.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 14, 2021)

Coffee Shits said:


> But will he beat @{o}P II's sock record?


I think he will just stay on Onion Farms.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Apr 14, 2021)

This is haram. Didn't one of his posts get plagiarized by the Rachel Maddow show for a full segment hit piece on a deranged Fuentes groupie? That alone should give him free reign to have as many autistic slapfights as he wants.


----------



## GuntN7 (Apr 14, 2021)

Account said:


> Anyone who does smug oldfag-posting though should be _persona non grata_ from the internet (_especially_ when you get your oldfag facts wrong) so the ban was justified.


gator
@death of chans  You quote worse than the example Vetti picked from me.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Apr 14, 2021)

I wish Null would just ban all Canadians from the site. It’d solve a lot of problems.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 14, 2021)

Since people are asking whether APC was permanently suspended and why, the answer is yes. And because of being unbearable towards Null over thread deletion.



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/corbindallasmultipass-memorial-thread.30974/page-496#post-8774156
		




			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/corbindallasmultipass-memorial-thread.30974/page-497#post-8774612
		


And, no, he is not coming back. He went too far.


----------



## Sanshain (Apr 14, 2021)

Serious question; why was he even unbanned in the first place? His *sole* contribution to this site was having literally no life whatsoever and being able to spend 12 hours at a time shitting out content that other, saner and more stable people would've covered better in their own time.

I remember when he was unbanned. Dude spent *five fucking hours non-stop* replying to every single comment made about him in his absence. I'm not joking; every single fucking one. Without exception. Every single one.

He is legitimately, severely, mentally ill. I don't understand why it took so long for people to figure this out.


----------



## Creep3r (Apr 14, 2021)

Occam's Spork said:


> He'll be back and will have learned nothing at all, or will have decided his best course of action is to ramp up being an annoying fag to 11 and will keep getting banned just like Tuscan did. I noticed a pattern with APC, aside from his blatantly obvious baitposting. The stupid leaf fuckwad _thrives_ on negative attention, so him getting his account banned in this stupid manner was an inevitability.
> 
> Aside from wishing his stupid ass would die under a bookmobile piloted by a drunken left wing rabbinical zionist, I can only hope he'll just stay leg pit cream at onion farms from now on.
> 
> ...


Dude, APC is a massively obnoxious cunt, but wishing death on the canuck for it is silly.



Forever Sunrise said:


> Serious question; why was he even unbanned in the first place? His *sole* contribution to this site was having literally no life whatsoever and being able to spend 12 hours at a time shitting out content that other, saner and more stable people would've covered better in their own time.
> 
> I remember when he was unbanned. Dude spent *five fucking hours non-stop* replying to every single comment made about him in his absence. I'm not joking; every single fucking one. Without exception. Every single one.
> 
> He is legitimately, severely, mentally ill. I don't understand why it took so long for people to figure this out.


Don't forget all the creepy PMs he sent around.


----------



## Sanshain (Apr 14, 2021)

Admiral Mantoid said:


> Don't forget all the creepy PMs he sent around.


I make it a point to completely ignore all PM's and all chat messages because I've seen so many decent posters completely sperg out and get perma'd from them. What kind of stuff was he sending?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 14, 2021)

Forever Sunrise said:


> I make it a point to completely ignore all PM's and all chat messages because I've seen so many decent posters completely sperg out and get perma'd from them. What kind of stuff was he sending?


He sent dick pics a few times.


----------



## Klaptrap (Apr 14, 2021)

Creepy PMs you say?

R.I.P to one of Kiwi's worst yet occasionally best.


----------



## Creep3r (Apr 14, 2021)

Forever Sunrise said:


> I make it a point to completely ignore all PM's and all chat messages because I've seen so many decent posters completely sperg out and get perma'd from them. What kind of stuff was he sending?


Mostly just him getting weirdly emotional or dramatic about people who gravedanced, "wronged him" or were ignoring him. He had a special hateboner for @Ruin and @Florence in particular.

Also it looks like he was already on thin ice with the jannies even before Null banned him.
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/nicho...st-nick-the-knife.64977/page-380#post-8760179
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/richard-b-spencer.31426/page-80#post-8689934


SIGSEGV said:


> He sent dick pics a few times.


Pretty big for a canuck. Although by canuck standards...


----------



## Ravana (Apr 14, 2021)

I never got to ask them if arm pit cream was a real thing


----------



## Penis Drager (Apr 14, 2021)

Ravana said:


> I never got to ask them if arm pit cream was a real thing


He did answer that question for someone else. Turns out it's basically lotion for dry skin specialized for arm pits.


----------



## Puck (Apr 14, 2021)

He was an annoying fag/thread


----------



## L50LasPak (Apr 14, 2021)

Null said:


> Giving you a second chance on this website was the biggest fucking mistake. How are you so chronically awful to tolerate? How do you find _new ways_ to be insufferable? The only reason I'm not banning you again is that 1) I know you'll come back, and 2) there's not really a hard rule against posting animal abuse because literally no one in 8 years of site history has ever posted a video of a cat being fucking murdered outside the context of a furry we helped put in jail later.


----------



## Niggernerd (Apr 14, 2021)

Finally.


----------



## Madre Muerte (Apr 14, 2021)

Well, I kinda liked him.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Apr 14, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> permanently suspended


Open a dictionary you stupid bitch.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Apr 14, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


>


Why was this dumb nigger posting animal abuse videos?


----------



## Nobunaga (Apr 14, 2021)

Forever Sunrise said:


> Serious question; why was he even unbanned in the first place? His *sole* contribution to this site was having literally no life whatsoever and being able to spend 12 hours at a time shitting out content that other, saner and more stable people would've covered better in their own time.
> 
> I remember when he was unbanned. Dude spent *five fucking hours non-stop* replying to every single comment made about him in his absence. I'm not joking; every single fucking one. Without exception. Every single one.
> 
> He is legitimately, severely, mentally ill. I don't understand why it took so long for people to figure this out.


He triggered dem trump supporters
(Just ignore the fact that he was a trump supporter for quite a while until the israel shit made him butthurt)


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Apr 14, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> And we have the right to make fun of him for it.


and i have the right to make fun of people who've caught themselves being fans of e-girls who don't even have the balls to use their own faces to amass a simpbase

and they have the right to make fun of me for making fun of them it doesn't vindicate them but they have the right



Burger Fox said:


> Hopefully unlike The Fool, the thread where he was murdered stays around.


Wait, @The Fool was banned?

That guy was cool...


----------



## L50LasPak (Apr 14, 2021)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Why was this dumb nigger posting animal abuse videos?


The title of the thread is "Post Videos of *People* Dying" so our genius IQ leaf posted a video of a cat getting strangled to death.


----------



## Sanshain (Apr 14, 2021)

I've been a member of this site for over five years now. It's genuinely shaped my worldview and had a lot of impact on my life, mostly by making me horribly cynical. But I just can't fathom how you'd get so attached to it you'd want to spend 8+ hours of every single day posting here.

Like seriously, I work with people overseas in America, I know what times they're up. APC had *no* fucking sleep schedule. I'd bet he had phones that buzzed him at night whenever anyone posted on any of his threads. If you mentioned him he'd reply within minutes, no matter what. I reiterate that he is severely mentally ill and desperately needs professional help. I'm not even joking, I think he may actually have a psychotic break over this kind of thing eventually. I don't even feel mad, just sincerely sad that somebody would let this website of all things dominate their existence to such an insane degree.


----------



## Ita Mori (Apr 14, 2021)

RIP Sweet prince.
May your undying hatred for the juice guide you well.


----------



## Creep3r (Apr 14, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> Wait, @The Fool was banned?
> 
> That guy was cool...


Sadly yes. He's posting in Onion Purgatory now...


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 14, 2021)

Since people are asking whether APC was permanently suspended and why, the answer is yes. And because of being unbearable towards Null over thread deletion.



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/corbindallasmultipass-memorial-thread.30974/page-496#post-8774156
		




			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/corbindallasmultipass-memorial-thread.30974/page-497#post-8774612
		


And, no, he is not coming back. He went too far.


----------



## Penis Drager (Apr 14, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> Wait, @The Fool was banned?


He meme'd at null a little too hard. 

Null made a thread about some ethot who tried to advertise her Onlyfans on the site. One person criticized what they perceived as a personal army request. Null said this site does not do advertising. The fool quipped "That's very Brave(tm) of you" and null got mad.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Apr 14, 2021)

the autist of dojima said:


> He triggered dem trump supporters
> (Just ignore the fact that he was a trump supporter for quite a while until the israel shit made him butthurt)


"I'm not a MAGApede, that's not true, that's not true, as a matter of fact, no, that's not true, no it's not true, fuck yourself you piece of shit faggot motherfucker, it's not true, piece of shit, and if I had to guess you are the one who's a MAGApede, motherfucking lying cocksucking faggot motherfucker, you want to shitpost about this "MAGApede" guy every second? I will just keep laughing at your butthurt rants, keep talking, you piece of shit motherfucker, go kill yourself you fucking piece of shit motherfucker, go fuck yourself"

- APC, 2021


----------



## Bec (Apr 14, 2021)

Zero Day Defense said:


> Wait, @The Fool was banned?
> 
> That guy was cool...


He hurt nool's feelings.


----------



## Legoshi (Apr 14, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream? 
More like Arse Pit Cream!


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 14, 2021)

Even the bootleg random text is on point tonight.


----------



## furūtsu (Apr 14, 2021)

I know he was annoying and a leaf but real talk I hope he's okay. And I say that as someone he's negrated a dozen times.

Yeah, it's pretty pitiful to center your existence around this site, tbh I'm here way more often than I should be due to COVID-enforced quasi-NEETdom but I still don't ALWAYS have a tab open but the dude is clearly unwell. Hopefully he finds a new, more productive hobby. He was fairly smart and articulate, could probably be a decent writer or something.

Iunno. Maybe I'm too soft.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 14, 2021)

TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo said:


> I wish Null would just ban all Canadians from the site. It’d solve a lot of problems.


I wish Null would convince the Ukrainian gov't to invade Canada, and exterminate all the Frogs that live there.


furūtsu said:


> I know he was annoying and a leaf but real talk I hope he's okay. And I say that as someone he's negrated a dozen times.
> 
> Yeah, it's pretty pitiful to center your existence around this site, tbh I'm here way more often than I should be due to COVID-enforced quasi-NEETdom but I still don't ALWAYS have a tab open but the dude is clearly unwell. Hopefully he finds a new, more productive hobby. He was fairly smart and articulate, could probably be a decent writer or something.
> 
> Iunno. Maybe I'm too soft.


No one should ever feel sorry for a Leaf, they elected Trudeau twice, they deserve everything they get.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 15, 2021)

Disappointed but in retrospect not really surprised either.


----------



## L50LasPak (Apr 15, 2021)

furūtsu said:


> I know he was annoying and a leaf but real talk I hope he's okay.





TerribleIdeas™ said:


> No one should ever feel sorry for a Leaf, they elected Trudeau twice, they deserve everything they get.


The man's a certified foaming at the mouth nutcase. I don't feel bad for him, I feel bad for the random bystander he'll inevitably murder while awooing at the moon about Donald Trump and screaming at the Jews who are talking to him from the shadows.


----------



## vulg (Apr 15, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> The man's a certified foaming at the mouth nutcase. I don't feel bad for him, I feel bad for the random bystander he'll inevitably murder while awooing at the moon about Donald Trump and screaming at the Jews who are talking to him from the shadows.


Well, we did have a schizophrenic burn down his psychiatrist's office recently because they refused to concur with his hypothesis on schizophrenia's relationship with involuntary coke induced cringe. He, however, is fully contained in his own thread and is very pleasant.

Maybe APC can just be locked in his own containment thread? Worst case scenario he gets bored and drives a zamboni into synagogue.


----------



## babadook (Apr 15, 2021)

_"why would I do that when I'm in the middle of making my longest OP ever and working on another 2" _

This nigger thinks he's Michelangelo doing his magnum opus, APC lolcow thread when?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 15, 2021)

vulgar said:


> Well, we did have a schizophrenic burn down his psychiatrist's office recently because they refused to concur with his hypothesis on schizophrenia's relationship with involuntary coke induced cringe. He, however, is fully contained in his own thread and is very pleasant.
> 
> Maybe APC can just be locked in his own containment thread? Worst case scenario he gets bored and drives a zamboni into synagogue.


...nah.  Spitting in Null's face like that, he knew he was pushing it and at some point I think it became a game where APC was seeing how far he could push.


----------



## Cats (Apr 15, 2021)

Ukrainian chicks are hot, you just gotta remember to replace them every 5 to 10 years. They age like Mexicans.


----------



## Socrates (Apr 15, 2021)

Guy was so fuckin prolific that I can almost imagine how he would respond to every post in this thread verbatim. He was an alright dude most of the time but he had some weird hair trigger thing going on in his head that would make him flip his lid and get all up in your face over petty gay shit. RIP based canadian manic episode poster, start taking your meds again or smoke some of that canadian DUDE WEED LMAO or something.


----------



## Niggernerd (Apr 15, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> The title of the thread is "Post Videos of *People* Dying" so our genius IQ leaf posted a video of a cat getting strangled to death.


Absolutely haram.


----------



## Florence (Apr 15, 2021)

nevar 4get


> Haven't gone into any discords to talk about this nor have you given me any reason to why I was banned.
> 
> It's super cool you take potshots, but good job on actually attacking one of the only users who posts readable lolcow threads on a semi regular basis, not to mention the dozens of lolcow threads I bump regularly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crazedking (Apr 15, 2021)

The one cow you cant touch is null lmao. 

I think APC was retarded but hey its fun to have all kind of stupid takes around. I probably wont miss you fellow canuck!

Godspeed to your next account.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Apr 15, 2021)

Bugs_Galore said:


> I think his problem is that he just never stopped posting. His account is literally just an endless stream of his thoughts plastered all over the forum. Whatever came to his mind was instantly translated into a post


Pretty much on point. I don't post too often unless I can have some form of fun in that thread.


----------



## thismanlies (Apr 15, 2021)

I remember when Corbin would make sock accounts, he'd manage to get a few posts in before the mods would sniff him out. I wonder how long APC will make it before someone sniffs his socks.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 15, 2021)

Ah well. He annoyed the piss out of me, but there was a time when he was actually enjoyable and not a complete insufferable cunt with obvious mental illness. I hope the guy gets shit straightened out with himself.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 14, 2021)

Since people are asking whether APC was permanently suspended and why, the answer is yes. And because of being unbearable towards Null over thread deletion.



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/corbindallasmultipass-memorial-thread.30974/page-496#post-8774156
		




			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/corbindallasmultipass-memorial-thread.30974/page-497#post-8774612
		


And, no, he is not coming back. He went too far.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Apr 15, 2021)

Occam's Spork said:


> He'll be back and will have learned nothing at all, or will have decided his best course of action is to ramp up being an annoying fag to 11 and will keep getting banned just like Tuscan did. I noticed a pattern with APC, aside from his blatantly obvious baitposting. The stupid leaf fuckwad _thrives_ on negative attention, so him getting his account banned in this stupid manner was an inevitability.
> 
> Aside from wishing his stupid ass would die under a bookmobile piloted by a drunken left wing rabbinical zionist, I can only hope he'll just stay leg pit cream at onion farms from now on.
> 
> ...


Ma'am this is an Arby's....


----------



## Activelo (Apr 15, 2021)

Forever Sunrise said:


> Serious question; why was he even unbanned in the first place? His *sole* contribution to this site was having literally no life whatsoever and being able to spend 12 hours at a time shitting out content that other, saner and more stable people would've covered better in their own time.
> 
> I remember when he was unbanned. Dude spent *five fucking hours non-stop* replying to every single comment made about him in his absence. I'm not joking; every single fucking one. Without exception. Every single one.
> 
> He is legitimately, severely, mentally ill. I don't understand why it took so long for people to figure this out.





Forever Sunrise said:


> I've been a member of this site for over five years now. It's genuinely shaped my worldview and had a lot of impact on my life, mostly by making me horribly cynical. But I just can't fathom how you'd get so attached to it you'd want to spend 8+ hours of every single day posting here.
> 
> Like seriously, I work with people overseas in America, I know what times they're up. APC had *no* fucking sleep schedule. I'd bet he had phones that buzzed him at night whenever anyone posted on any of his threads. If you mentioned him he'd reply within minutes, no matter what. I reiterate that he is severely mentally ill and desperately needs professional help. I'm not even joking, I think he may actually have a psychotic break over this kind of thing eventually. I don't even feel mad, just sincerely sad that somebody would let this website of all things dominate their existence to such an insane degree.





That many messages in 755 days since the day he joined. Jesus.


----------



## Carbonation Grimace (Apr 15, 2021)

Forever Sunrise said:


> I've been a member of this site for over five years now. It's genuinely shaped my worldview and had a lot of impact on my life, mostly by making me horribly cynical. But I just can't fathom how you'd get so attached to it you'd want to spend 8+ hours of every single day posting here.
> 
> Like seriously, I work with people overseas in America, I know what times they're up. APC had *no* fucking sleep schedule. I'd bet he had phones that buzzed him at night whenever anyone posted on any of his threads. If you mentioned him he'd reply within minutes, no matter what. I reiterate that he is severely mentally ill and desperately needs professional help. I'm not even joking, I think he may actually have a psychotic break over this kind of thing eventually. I don't even feel mad, just sincerely sad that somebody would let this website of all things dominate their existence to such an insane degree.


Presented without comment


----------



## L50LasPak (Apr 15, 2021)

Carbonation Grimace said:


> Presented without comment
> View attachment 2089092


He mentions an awful lot of names in there.

What are you people getting up to that we don't see, I wonder?


----------



## stares at error messages (Apr 15, 2021)

APC was an oldfag who didn't know that the government is a monopoly on controlling you and demanding menaces from you. What a normie.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Apr 15, 2021)

Carbonation Grimace said:


> Presented without comment
> View attachment 2089092


Did he just admit to spending 24 hours _watching chat_, waiting for one of the chatspergs to chimp out? Or did I misread that?


----------



## “Fun”times (Apr 15, 2021)

Occam's Spork said:


> He'll be back and will have learned nothing at all, or will have decided his best course of action is to ramp up being an annoying fag to 11 and will keep getting banned just like Tuscan did. I noticed a pattern with APC, aside from his blatantly obvious baitposting. The stupid leaf fuckwad _thrives_ on negative attention, so him getting his account banned in this stupid manner was an inevitability.
> 
> Aside from wishing his stupid ass would die under a bookmobile piloted by a drunken left wing rabbinical zionist, I can only hope he'll just stay leg pit cream at onion farms from now on.
> 
> ...


Jeez dude I found him annoying and saw his ban was inevitably coming but your acting like he kicked you puppy.


----------



## Slimy Time (Apr 15, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> I remember when Corbin would make sock accounts, he'd manage to get a few posts in before the mods would sniff him out. I wonder how long APC will make it before someone sniffs his socks.


Once he gets done sending 50k emails to Josh about how to he's not a shit flinging ape. 

I expect by tomorrow. He will get sniffed out immediately because he cannot stop, there are no breaks on the faggot train.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Apr 15, 2021)

Carbonation Grimace said:


> Presented without comment
> View attachment 2089092


I don’t even know where to start with all that...


----------



## OfficerFerret (Apr 15, 2021)

Forever Sunrise said:


> I've been a member of this site for over five years now. It's genuinely shaped my worldview and had a lot of impact on my life,


lmao


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 15, 2021)

vulgar said:


> Well, we did have a schizophrenic burn down his psychiatrist's office recently because they refused to concur with his hypothesis on schizophrenia's relationship with involuntary coke induced cringe. He, however, is fully contained in his own thread and is very pleasant.
> 
> Maybe APC can just be locked in his own containment thread? Worst case scenario he gets bored and drives a zamboni into synagogue.


Didn't we try that with the Filipedo? On the upside, APC never admitted to being a kiddie-diddler, but he's from Canada, which produced JY and Slurpie LaBoy, so anything is possible.


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Apr 15, 2021)

Carbonation Grimace said:


> Presented without comment
> View attachment 2089092


What thread was this posted in?


----------



## OrionBalls (Apr 15, 2021)

APC is dead, long live LPC, I guess. His autism was a pleasant teaberry flavor.


----------



## Ozma (ZeTrannyJanny) (Apr 15, 2021)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> Why was this dumb nigger posting animal abuse videos?


for v tubers like u


----------



## Dyn (Apr 15, 2021)

SSF2T Old User said:


> >Wanting forum users of a sub-section to actually die
> lol I can see you're totally not mad at all.


I unironically want all Animal Control posters to actually die, and I'm not mad at all.


----------



## Extreme Aneurysm (Apr 15, 2021)

THOU GIVETH 
THOU SWEEP IT


----------



## Sithis (Apr 15, 2021)

The day of the rake came two weeks late to KF but it did come. It did come.


Forever Sunrise said:


> I've been a member of this site for over five years now. It's genuinely shaped my worldview and had a lot of impact on my life


I've been a member of this site for a little under a year now and that's long enough for me to say I'm sorry


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 15, 2021)

Sithis said:


> I've been a member of this site for a little under a year now and that's long enough for me to say I'm sorry


I've been a member of this site for a little over a year now and that's long enough for me to say cringe


----------



## Furret (Apr 15, 2021)

I'm gonna miss seeing APC reply to literally every thread. Hopefully he finds something better to do with his life, but I'm not optimistic.


----------



## Pargon (Apr 15, 2021)

Pargon said:


> Politics both internal and external are anti-fun and have no place here and users up to and including the administrator have recently acknowledged it. If you believe otherwise you are a redditor in all but name only, a couch masturbator, or both.


every single person who negrated this is a user who joined during the pandemic and posts primarily in the thunderdome lmfao


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 14, 2021)

Since people are asking whether APC was permanently suspended and why, the answer is yes. And because of being unbearable towards Null over thread deletion.



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/corbindallasmultipass-memorial-thread.30974/page-496#post-8774156
		




			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/corbindallasmultipass-memorial-thread.30974/page-497#post-8774612
		


And, no, he is not coming back. He went too far.


----------



## OfficerFerret (Apr 15, 2021)

Pargon said:


> every single person who negrated this is a user who is super cool lmfao


----------



## Jebu Nagazi (Apr 15, 2021)

Good Riddance of Bad Rubbish!
(For the second time)...


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 15, 2021)

Pargon said:


> every single person who negrated this is a user who joined during the pandemic and posts primarily in the thunderdome lmfao


Personally, I understand both sides of the sticker issue.

On the one hand, you have those who give out neg-rates, and then they don't contribute in any real discussion. They believe as if the sticker should be the signifier of their opinions and viewpoints and nothing more. They don't feel the need to add to the discussion to make it more autistic or to get validation for their opinion. Their sticker speaks for itself and they move on with their day. Or sometimes, they add the sticker because "lol ur (this sticker)". After all, that's what they're there for. That's their purpose. To be a representation of your approval or disapproval or just your reaction.

But then you have those who get those negrates and are desperate in wanting someone to come at them with a rebuttal to their viewpoints or whatnot. But they grow increasingly dissatisfied with the idea that LOL IT'S JUST STICKERS. Well obviously, the person using those ratings rated the person's response with the sticker, the sticker being the thing that represents their beliefs on a situation. The person rated with that sticker wants to hear more from that person beyond the sticker shitposting to see if their arguments have weight. So if you don't give any sort of rebuttal and just leave it at a sticker, the person becomes increasingly angry at you or whatnot, irrationally. This is what led to that utterly hilarious thread with @crocodilian sperging out about @snailslime and @zedkissed60. After all, it's a forum where we can say whatever the fuck we want almost as long as it doesn't inconvenience Our Dear Leader.

There's an interesting grasp of psychology to it all. To the way we use the internet, the way we communicate, interactions, and whatnot. How the stickers are so specific in their purpose in response to other people's posts. How one can become obsessed with people's opinions and perspectives and what they meant by just one sticker. They are quite an interesting weapon.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 15, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> Personally, I understand both sides of the sticker issue.
> 
> On the one hand, you have those who give out neg-rates, and then they don't contribute in any real discussion. They believe as if the sticker should be the signifier of their opinions and viewpoints and nothing more. They don't feel the need to add to the discussion to make it more autistic or to get validation for their opinion. Their sticker speaks for itself and they move on with their day. Or sometimes, they add the sticker because "lol ur (this sticker)". After all, that's what they're there for. That's their purpose. To be a representation of your approval or disapproval or just your reaction.
> 
> ...


didn't read lmao


----------



## CockPockets (Apr 15, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> Personally, I understand both sides of the sticker issue.
> 
> On the one hand, you have those who give out neg-rates, and then they don't contribute in any real discussion. They believe as if the sticker should be the signifier of their opinions and viewpoints and nothing more. They don't feel the need to add to the discussion to make it more autistic or to get validation for their opinion. Their sticker speaks for itself and they move on with their day. Or sometimes, they add the sticker because "lol ur (this sticker)". After all, that's what they're there for. That's their purpose. To be a representation of your approval or disapproval or just your reaction.
> 
> ...


hey i recognize this pasta


----------



## Jebu Nagazi (Apr 15, 2021)

Forever Sunrise said:


> I've been a member of this site for over five years now. It's genuinely shaped my worldview and had a lot of impact on my life, mostly by making me horribly cynical. But I just can't fathom how you'd get so attached to it you'd want to spend 8+ hours of every single day posting here.
> 
> Like seriously, I work with people overseas in America, I know what times they're up. APC had *no* fucking sleep schedule. I'd bet he had phones that buzzed him at night whenever anyone posted on any of his threads. If you mentioned him he'd reply within minutes, no matter what. I reiterate that he is severely mentally ill and desperately needs professional help. I'm not even joking, I think he may actually have a psychotic break over this kind of thing eventually. I don't even feel mad, just sincerely sad that somebody would let this website of all things dominate their existence to such an insane degree.


Well its not like he had a job, friends or a GF for that matter so TIME was all he had...


----------



## draggs (Apr 15, 2021)

A new autist will arise to spend 22 hours a day demonstrating their erudition on the Jewish question and displaying their sore scarlet ass over it


----------



## Not Really Here (Apr 15, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> Personally, I understand both sides of the sticker issue.
> 
> On the one hand, you have those who give out neg-rates, and then they don't contribute in any real discussion. They believe as if the sticker should be the signifier of their opinions and viewpoints and nothing more. They don't feel the need to add to the discussion to make it more autistic or to get validation for their opinion. Their sticker speaks for itself and they move on with their day. Or sometimes, they add the sticker because "lol ur (this sticker)". After all, that's what they're there for. That's their purpose. To be a representation of your approval or disapproval or just your reaction.
> 
> ...


After decades of information on the dopamine hits Facebook likes and Twitter likes/RT's causes, I can't understand people who take the stance of 'lol it's just a sticker'.
Are they trolling or just retarded?
Good thing I fried my receptors with drugs in my 20's like any normal human.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 15, 2021)

Not Really Here said:


> After decades of information on the dopamine hits Facebook likes and Twitter likes/RT's causes, I can't understand people who take the stance of 'lol it's just a sticker'.
> Are they trolling or just retarded?
> Good thing I fried my receptors with drugs in my 20's like any normal human.


based and addictpilled


----------



## Bad Gateway (Apr 15, 2021)

Hey, wait a second. _I_ missed Sig when he got v&

Don't be mean to my beautiful pastaboi


----------



## Madre Muerte (Apr 15, 2021)

draggs said:


> A new autist will arise to spend 22 hours a day demonstrating their erudition on the Jewish question and displaying their sore scarlet ass over it


I might be a suitable replacement.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 15, 2021)

Madre Muerte said:


> I might be a suitable replacement.


...nah


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Apr 15, 2021)

Pargon said:


> every single person who negrated this is a user who joined during the pandemic and posts primarily in the thunderdome lmfao


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Apr 15, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> He was banned for negrating Josh.







No more glow posting, nice seeing you around.


----------



## Gone Ham (Apr 15, 2021)

Pargon said:


> every single person who negrated this is a user who joined during the pandemic and posts primarily in the thunderdome lmfao


You should know by now NEVER to even interact or mention ratings you autist


----------



## Govt. Shitposting Machine (Apr 15, 2021)

I wish APC sent me his toe nail pics before he got banned, it sure would be funny haha yknow like as a joke.


----------



## draggs (Apr 15, 2021)

Govt. Shitposting Machine said:


> I wish APC sent me his toe nail pics before he got banned, it sure would be funny haha yknow like as a joke.


#TeamFEET has always been stalwart against the Hebraic threat


----------



## 6thRanger (Apr 15, 2021)

I'll miss him. He posted quality content and his endless sperging led to multiple laughs. He generated massive seething. The site is better with crazy guys like him.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Apr 15, 2021)

Rule 1 of kiwifarms:
Don't diss Dear Feeder.


----------



## vulg (Apr 16, 2021)

Gone Ham said:


> You should know by now NEVER to even interact or mention ratings you autist


it's definitely because he's not upset I think


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 14, 2021)

Since people are asking whether APC was permanently suspended and why, the answer is yes. And because of being unbearable towards Null over thread deletion.



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/corbindallasmultipass-memorial-thread.30974/page-496#post-8774156
		




			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/corbindallasmultipass-memorial-thread.30974/page-497#post-8774612
		


And, no, he is not coming back. He went too far.


----------



## Oliveoil (Apr 16, 2021)

Shalom my friend. I will miss you.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 16, 2021)

At least we know that APC was a prolific user on this site.


----------



## Lurker (Apr 16, 2021)

ah, he did it again, huh.

I guess it couldn't be helped.


----------



## Brigada (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Cr1ms0n_&_C10v3r (Apr 16, 2021)

The pandemic has truly gifted this site with an influx of attention spergs, gimmick accounts and perma onlines. Very riveting to hear every month which familiar username has been broom'd this time.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 16, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> Sugma


sugma cock lol


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Apr 16, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> Sugma





SIGSEGV said:


> sugma cock lol


----------



## Vulva Gape (Apr 16, 2021)

can someone send cock picks please I need it for research please


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 16, 2021)

Knight of the Rope said:


> View attachment 2094632


based and mepilled


----------



## AnimeAppreciator (Apr 17, 2021)

Ravana said:


> I never got to ask them if arm pit cream was a real thing


This is completely unrelated, but, do you still have the Diamond Cobra BOTW downloaded, and if so, can you send it to me.


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Apr 17, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> After all, it's a forum where we can say whatever the fuck we want almost as long as it doesn't inconvenience Our Dear Leader.


And?
That's every website. 
You can say _anything_ as long as it doesn't offend the person with power.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Apr 17, 2021)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> And?
> That's every website.
> You can say _anything_ as long as it doesn't offend the person with power.


That's a copypasta you're quoting from you fucking sped.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Nathan Higgers (Apr 17, 2021)

Knight of the Rope said:


> That's a copypasta you're quoting from you fucking sped.


pasta? i love pasta!


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Apr 17, 2021)

Knight of the Rope said:


> That's a copypasta you're quoting from you fucking sped.


forgive me lord for sinning.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Apr 17, 2021)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> forgive me lord for sinning.


No.


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Apr 17, 2021)

Knight of the Rope said:


> No.


fuck you.



Fentanyl Floyd said:


> He said he always had a tab open and that's why he was always on here, makes me think he might have gotten addicted to the site


I have a confession. I was got addicted to the farms but then then jannies took away muh stickies and muh ability to post on profiles and thread-banned me from the good politi-sperg threads. They gave me the motivation I needed to rid myself of kiwi-addiction. Thank you jannies.


----------



## It's HK-47 (Apr 17, 2021)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> I have a confession. I was got addicted to the farms but then then jannies took away muh stickies and muh ability to post on profiles and thread-banned me from the good politi-sperg threads. They gave me the motivation I needed to rid myself of kiwi-addiction. Thank you jannies.


He exclaims, whilst posting on the Kiwi Farms.


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Apr 17, 2021)

It's HK-47 said:


> He exclaims, whilst posting on the Kiwi Farms.


look at my post history. I barely post anymore.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Apr 17, 2021)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> look at my post history. I barely post anymore.





Only massive faggots private their accounts.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 14, 2021)

Since people are asking whether APC was permanently suspended and why, the answer is yes. And because of being unbearable towards Null over thread deletion.



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/corbindallasmultipass-memorial-thread.30974/page-496#post-8774156
		




			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/corbindallasmultipass-memorial-thread.30974/page-497#post-8774612
		


And, no, he is not coming back. He went too far.


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Apr 17, 2021)

Knight of the Rope said:


> View attachment 2094822
> Only massive faggots private their accounts.


Changed. I had too many trolls spamming me.


----------



## Gone Ham (Apr 17, 2021)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> Changed. I had too many trolls spamming me.


Holy shit, how do you have such low points lmao


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Apr 17, 2021)

Gone Ham said:


> Holy shit, how do you have such low points lmao


some faggot jannie doubled my score.


----------



## byuu (Apr 17, 2021)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> I have a confession. I was got addicted to the farms but then then jannies took away muh stickies and muh ability to post on profiles and thread-banned me from the good politi-sperg threads. They gave me the motivation I needed to rid myself of kiwi-addiction. Thank you jannies.


How dare the evil Kiwifarms bully a proud transwoman of color off their site?


----------



## Creep3r (Apr 17, 2021)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> some faggot jannie doubled my score.


The jannies don't need to make it look like you're hated though. You do that just fine by yourself.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Apr 17, 2021)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> some faggot jannie doubled my score.


You’re still here?


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Apr 17, 2021)

MrJokerRager said:


> Being a leaf who needed to be raked.


you're a literal retard lmao


----------



## draggs (Apr 17, 2021)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> I have a confession. I was got addicted to the farms but then then jannies took away muh stickies and muh ability to post on profiles and thread-banned me from the good politi-sperg threads. They gave me the motivation I needed to rid myself of kiwi-addiction. Thank you jannies.


Then shut the fuck up, incel pedo fagoo


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 17, 2021)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> you're a literal retard lmao


Look everyone, the pot is calling the kettle a nigger.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Apr 17, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> Look everyone, the pot is calling the kettle a nigger.


mad cuz gay. Canada is the greatest nation on earth and you're worse than a nigger faggot


----------



## draggs (Apr 17, 2021)

I dont know who to root for in this savage slapfight between unironic commie faggot and chastity cock cages that never come off faggot

And Sig


----------



## Cilleystring (Apr 17, 2021)

The autism of APC lives on in this thread


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Apr 17, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Since people are asking whether APC was permanently suspended and why, the answer is yes. And because of being unbearable towards Null over thread deletion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I have his stuff?


----------



## Maurice Caine (Apr 17, 2021)

Florence said:


> Told ya.


Why is this guy mocking Dom Cruise of all people


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 17, 2021)

Maurice Caine said:


> Why is this guy mocking Dom Cruise of all people


Because @Dom Cruise is a dumb faggot who deserves to be mocked.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Apr 17, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> Because @Dom Cruise is a dumb faggot who deserves to be mocked.


He's a good man. A little spergy about the old days but he did good.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 17, 2021)

Maurice Caine said:


> He's a good man. A little spergy about the old days but he did good.


No.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Apr 17, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> No.


Why not, man?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 17, 2021)

Maurice Caine said:


> Why is this guy mocking Dom Cruise of all people


Some people have really taken a dislike to me recently, I don't really understand why, can't please everyone I guess.



SIGSEGV said:


> Because @Dom Cruise is a dumb faggot who deserves to be mocked.


I've literally never done anything to you, gotten in your way or said the least negative thing about you until you targeted me.

But fuck you too, if that's your attitude.



Maurice Caine said:


> He's a good man. A little spergy about the old days but he did good.


I'm glad someone likes me.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 17, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I've literally never done anything to you, gotten in your way or said the least negative thing about you until you targeted me.


You are a faggot and you exist.


Dom Cruise said:


> But fuck you too, if that's your attitude.


I will not have sex with you.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 14, 2021)

Since people are asking whether APC was permanently suspended and why, the answer is yes. And because of being unbearable towards Null over thread deletion.



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/corbindallasmultipass-memorial-thread.30974/page-496#post-8774156
		




			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/corbindallasmultipass-memorial-thread.30974/page-497#post-8774612
		


And, no, he is not coming back. He went too far.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 17, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Some people have really taken a dislike to me recently, I don't really understand why, can't please everyone I guess.


It's a mystery.





I can make a Q&A thread for you to find the answer.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Apr 17, 2021)

he said nigger


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 17, 2021)

Oban Lazcano Kamz said:


> he said nigger


RIP @Oban Lazcano Kamz 

taken too soon


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 17, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> It's a mystery.
> 
> View attachment 2096855
> 
> I can make a Q&A thread for you to find the answer.


I know the answer, it's because people don't like my takes and my opinions.

To which I say, too bad.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 17, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I know the answer, it's because people don't like my takes and my opinions.
> 
> To which I say, too bad.


No we just think you're cringe.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 17, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I know the answer, it's because people don't like my takes and my opinions.
> 
> To which I say, too bad.


Happy to help.


----------



## Foltest (Apr 18, 2021)

You thought that after getting unbanned, he would lay low but no. Pissing off Josh was not smart. I will not miss him as he was a major asshole.


----------



## Florence (Apr 18, 2021)

Yeah, he’s still mad.


----------



## Gone Ham (Apr 18, 2021)

Florence said:


> View attachment 2097700
> Yeah, he’s still mad.


I mean he is right about (((them)))


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Apr 18, 2021)

apology for bad english

where were u when APC was ban

i was at home watching TV when phone ring.

"he ban"

"lol"


----------



## Foltest (Apr 18, 2021)

Florence said:


> View attachment 2097700
> Yeah, he’s still mad.


Jesus, what a faggot. How will we survive without him posting shit from Unz all the time.


----------



## Emo Crow (Apr 18, 2021)

Rate me autistic or optimistic or whatever, but I didn't know that APC was this much of a tard. I actually kind of liked him. Yeah, he was kind of annoying, and I had a vague notion that he could be pretty autistic, but admittedly I was pretty unaware of the extent of his autistic shenanigans. It was a little surreal to learn that he apparently sent dick pics, among other things.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 18, 2021)

Emo Crow Fumikage said:


> Rate me autistic


Okay.


----------



## Aquinas (Apr 18, 2021)

no no no, you're getting it all wrong
I sent HIM dick pics


----------



## Emo Crow (Apr 18, 2021)

SIGSEGV said:


> Okay.


That wasn't a direct request you fuck


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 18, 2021)

Emo Crow Fumikage said:


> That wasn't a direct request you fuck


I don't care lol


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 18, 2021)

Florence said:


> View attachment 2097700
> Yeah, he’s still mad.


All I did was made a thread of why he was banned.

I look pretty tho.

Edit: I don't know what he's talking about with "sucking up to him." I would see him in chat; I would converse with him. That's it.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Apr 18, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> All I did was made a thread of why he was banned.
> 
> I look pretty tho.
> 
> Edit: I don't know what he's talking about with "sucking up to him." I would see him in chat; I would converse with him. That's it.


I mean, autists are bad at social cues and I've seen them confuse someone politely entertaining their rambling as enthusiastic engagement.

Dunno.  Doesn't really matter.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Apr 18, 2021)

This forum is too big to piss off anyone in particular. I guess if you sperg enough, people come to notice you and maybe you become a little too egoistic to fuck around with ze master.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Apr 18, 2021)

JimiHendrix said:


> who the fuck is apc


Hitler's great granddad.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 14, 2021)

Since people are asking whether APC was permanently suspended and why, the answer is yes. And because of being unbearable towards Null over thread deletion.



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/corbindallasmultipass-memorial-thread.30974/page-496#post-8774156
		




			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/corbindallasmultipass-memorial-thread.30974/page-497#post-8774612
		


And, no, he is not coming back. He went too far.


----------



## Rekkington (Apr 18, 2021)

AND YOU CAN HAVE IT ALL 
MY EMPIRE OF DIRT
FUCK KIKES
FUCK NIGGERS
FUCK JANNIES
RIP TO THE BASED RETARDS


----------



## Super Kami Guru (Apr 18, 2021)

I'll miss Arm Pit Cream, I thought he was generally funny.


----------



## EyelessMC (Apr 19, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> [snip]


I thought APC was just a Golden Shovel for info gathering and archives. Never would've guessed he had such history, let alone that he was taking snipes on a separate website or that he had such an M.O. for posting in threads. I also don't believe a guy who gathers so much info as he did didn't know what the actual facts were before he posted what he did. 
I don't blame Null for the de-indexing offer either (I've been homeless before and if de-indexing a thread could've saved me I'd have done it instantly) though it's cool to see he never did it. Guy's been hounded heh  in every way for sticking to his principals. 

After listening to that Farms history stream detailing everything him and this site has gone through, I can imagine a post like that, especially from a guy he unbanned before, was twice as frustrating.

Fool me once, shame on me. Fool me twice--not gonna happen. Doggo leader did good here on multiple levels.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Apr 19, 2021)

Whats the link to this dudes thread?


----------



## Carbonation Grimace (Apr 20, 2021)

Futaba_Sakura said:


> Whats the link to this dudes thread?


Doesn't currently exist, that I'm aware of. APC's halal has been a long time coming and now that he's perma'd (again lol) I hope someone will make it.


----------



## Dyn (Apr 20, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Some people have really taken a dislike to me recently, I don't really understand why, can't please everyone I guess.


I think your opinions are stupid but you seem perfectly fine and it's gay as hell to hate on people for their stupid opinions.


----------



## Aquinas (Apr 20, 2021)

tbqh, yeah. i dont even remember seeing anything from dom until people down at the chuckle-fuck shack posted a large ass OP on him


----------



## Dyn (Apr 20, 2021)

Aquinas said:


> tbqh, yeah. i dont even remember seeing anything from dom until people down at the chuckle-fuck shack posted a large ass OP on him


At first they were just making fun of his retard opinions which is fine but now I feel like he's getting under their skin a little too much for it not to be cringe and gay.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Apr 20, 2021)

Futaba_Sakura said:


> Whats the link to this dudes thread?





Carbonation Grimace said:


> Doesn't currently exist, that I'm aware of. APC's halal has been a long time coming and now that he's perma'd (again lol) I hope someone will make it.


Is he even funny, though? It seems like the only things you can really say about the guy are that he cares way too much about American politics (despite not even being from this country), cares way too much what rando faggots on the Internet think of him, gets really mad about pointless shit, and he spends 100% of his waking hours on Kiwi Farms (or he _used_ to, RIP). And sure, that's pathetic, but that description probably also describes most of us here (be honest) and doesn't really seem too milkable.


----------



## Foltest (Apr 20, 2021)

Knight of the Rope said:


> Is he even funny, though? It seems like the only things you can really say about the guy are that he cares way too much about American politics (despite not even being from this country), cares way too much what rando faggots on the Internet think of him, gets really mad about pointless shit, and he spends 100% of his waking hours on Kiwi Farms (or he _used_ to, RIP). And sure, that's pathetic, but that description probably also describes most of us here (be honest) and doesn't really seem too milkable.


Spergs like APC leave footprints across the internet.


----------



## Carbonation Grimace (Apr 20, 2021)

I can all but guarantee you that his interactions with other users alone would reveal him as a paranoid schizo. He loved to DM people that made him mad.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 20, 2021)

Carbonation Grimace said:


> I can all but guarantee you that his interactions with other users alone would reveal him as a paranoid schizo. He loved to DM people that made him mad.


>he didn't get dick pics from APC
Never gonna make it


----------



## Aquinas (Apr 20, 2021)

Carbonation Grimace said:


> reveal him as a paranoid schizo


wtf same


----------



## mindlessobserver (Apr 20, 2021)

Carbonation Grimace said:


> I can all but guarantee you that his interactions with other users alone would reveal him as a paranoid schizo. He loved to DM people that made him mad.


I can believe it. Takes a special kind of crazy to bait a websites Supreme Janny. Mess with the bull...


----------



## Shield Breaker (Apr 20, 2021)

Knight of the Rope said:


> Is he even funny, though? It seems like the only things you can really say about the guy are that he cares way too much about American politics (despite not even being from this country), cares way too much what rando faggots on the Internet think of him, gets really mad about pointless shit, and he spends 100% of his waking hours on Kiwi Farms (or he _used_ to, RIP). And sure, that's pathetic, but that description probably also describes most of us here (be honest) and doesn't really seem too milkable.


He was obsessed with Biden to the same degree as Greer and Taylor Swift. If he lived in America, I'm pretty sure he would have been visited by the Secret Service for fear he was planning to kidnap the old fart and hold him in his basement.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Apr 20, 2021)

Imagine getting banned from Kiwi Farms.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Apr 20, 2021)

Knight of the Rope said:


> Is he even funny, though? It seems like the only things you can really say about the guy are that he cares way too much about American politics (despite not even being from this country), cares way too much what rando faggots on the Internet think of him, gets really mad about pointless shit, and he spends 100% of his waking hours on Kiwi Farms (or he _used_ to, RIP). And sure, that's pathetic, but that description probably also describes most of us here (be honest) and doesn't really seem too milkable.


Honestly the fact he takes internet shitposting on a site like this is funny enough for me. There should be a place for KF users who are exceptional in their own way, he is one of many.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 21, 2021)

Knight of the Rope said:


> Is he even funny, though? It seems like the only things you can really say about the guy are that he cares way too much about American politics (despite not even being from this country), cares way too much what rando faggots on the Internet think of him, gets really mad about pointless shit, and he spends 100% of his waking hours on Kiwi Farms (or he _used_ to, RIP). And sure, that's pathetic, but that description probably also describes most of us here (be honest) and doesn't really seem too milkable.


He'd be a lolcow based on being triggered by people's responses. 


Shield Breaker said:


> If he lived in America, I'm pretty sure he would have been visited by the Secret Service for fear he was planning to kidnap the old fart and hold him in his basement.


Or called some random Black guy he knows "nigger" when they'd debate.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 21, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> Or called some random Black guy he knows "nigger" when they'd debate.


>speaking with niggers in the first place
ngmi


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 21, 2021)

Knight of the Rope said:


> Is he even funny, though? It seems like the only things you can really say about the guy are that he cares way too much about American politics (despite not even being from this country), cares way too much what rando faggots on the Internet think of him, gets really mad about pointless shit, and he spends 100% of his waking hours on Kiwi Farms (or he _used_ to, RIP). And sure, that's pathetic, but that description probably also describes most of us here (be honest) and doesn't really seem too milkable.


He could make a sock account and get verified.


----------

